# Request with show: some pokemon gold sprites drawn



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2010)

I managed to make 1 and a ...half? there are a few pokemon i need to fit into gold, they need back sprites and i couldn't get the right size on the latios butt,
Front Sprite size: 56x56 Back Sprite 56x56 







http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Main_Page has a search if you need sprites
i need these pokemon oh and if you ahve time shinys too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (so a list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
Latios 
Latias
Groudon 
Kyogre
Deoxys 
Jirachi
The three hoenn starters
The three regie's 
and any more you make :?


sorry if i sound pushy this isn't my computer and is needed in a few minutes so i am typing quick thanks


----------

